# General Survey



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Who are your most favorite TAM members? :smthumbup:
When you think about TAM, which member comes up to your mind first?


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Entropy3000 & Sigma1299 whose posts helped me the most.

SimplyAmorous for writing about her marriage as an example to strive for.

Almostrecovered and Amplexor for being way to funny.

I wish three of them would be more active again.


----------



## ella1048 (Apr 11, 2013)

I've received a good deal of advice (of which I've followed) from:

Hope 1964

blondilocks

blonde

KathyBatesel

UE McGill

John Lee

3xNoCharm

tunerera

EnjoliWoman

Just to name a few.....all who have been very very supportive! Thank you all!
to name a few....all of whom have helped me put my foot down!


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

theres a nice mix of genuine good people on this board even if sometimes I clash with someone I still find alot of time what they said was worth sayin.

and sometimes I kick myself for not hearing them until months later when the light bulb finaly goes on. and I have the ohhh thats what they were talking about!!!!!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Blondie
Machavellin
Anon Pink
GTDad

I will add more when I get on my PC.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eagle3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Anon Pink
TallAverageGuy
Mrs. John Adams


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

Anon Pink
Mrs. John Adams
Machivelli 

I'm fairly new here, but I feel like I read their posts more frequently so they stand out to me.


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

I have a long list, but I will only list some members:
Allen_A (He spent a great amount of time to help me. I really appreciated it)
Anon Pink (I can tell Anon Pink is a very kind and open minded person)
ThePhoenix 
Thor 
Lenzi
Bandit.45
CuddleBug
Thunder7 
Mrs John Adams 
iamamess (His thread disturbs me the most lol) 
brokenEric (I feel very sad when I see his ID "broken")
MissFroggie
DarkHoly
Harrybrown
omgitselaine (I remember her from her profile photo. I think she is pretty and no, I am not lesbian lol) 
Pbear
MattMatt 
Philat
Caribbean Man


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

WEIGHTLIFTER is awesome. So much detail.


----------



## Mrs.Sav (Mar 13, 2014)

Felt compelled to chime in as i've been a fan of TAM for quite some time....my very first post! Members that stood out for me:

MattMatt
Anon Pink
Caribbean Man
KathyBatesel
PBear
bandit.45
TallAverageGuy
SimplyAmorous
Entropy3000
Amplexor

and i will never forget Shaggy.


----------



## ella1048 (Apr 11, 2013)

I forgot to add 2 VERY HELPFUL POSTERS:

frenchfry - actually a forum moderator 
omego

both have been incredible..


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a bunch

In no particular order,some are long gone and some are still around
LARedhead
Maricha
AngelPixie
EnjoliWoman
Dolly
Lyris
Jellybeans
Hope1964
AlteDame
AlmostRecovered
Davelli
Jaquen
Entropy
Amp
CharlieParker
Wysh
CoffeeAmore
ChillyMorn
Nsweet
FaithfulWife
AnonPink
Pidge
and a bunch others but my list is getting pretty long


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yay! Someone finally mentioned me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

kitty2013 said:


> Who are your most favorite TAM members? :smthumbup:
> When you think about TAM, which member comes up to your mind first?


I miss *Almost Recovered* because his posts always cracked me up!

I miss *Mavash*. She was an enormous help to me.

*FaithfulWife 
GettingIt
WyshIKnew
2ntnuf
CEL
Amplexor
*
And most recently *JLD* has taught me the importance of transparency in communicating. This came at the perfect time because my marriage had improved but still had some issues. Now that I've taken her advice on board, my marriage has really improved!

*SimplyAmorous* is a delightful help in that she has such compassion and empathy.
There are many more who's names I will no doubt remember later tonight.

ETA: I knew I forgot someone... MEM and TallAverageGuy! Although MEM's posts are nearly always directed toward men, his posts are filled with solid take on board actions that anyone can incorporate. And TAG has that perfect mix of 2x4 and wisdom.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

In no particular ordeer::

SA (you know you are a BAD MOMMA when only your initials are needed)
AnnieAsh the most hilarious poster on this board. Her humor cracks me up
Carribean Man
Anon Pink*
Marìcha*
Catherine202*
Faithful Wife
Michiavelli but only because Im afraid of him
Mavash although she is gone I think
Elle Girl dont always agree with her posts but she always reaches out to the hopeless. Haven't seen her in a while either
Chilly Morn because he is so angry that he is funny
Created2Write - she resonates with me dont know why. Plus she's very pretty (and I'm not a lesbian either!)
SandC (I think thats the right Sand he has been here a while) He resonates with me too and I dont know why

* - like Mothers to me always ready with a soothing if tough reply


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

I like all of you guys. Some of you are more like-minded to me, others are not. I like the diversity, different life experiences you all pull from and I like that when I read a different point of view that it gives me pause to think about situations in a way I normally wouldn't.

Just because your name is not mentioned on this list, don't think you don't have value - you do, and please keep posting. :smthumbup:


Also, I was going to start a separate thread but I will just post it here. I really appreciate all the "likes" everyone gives me. I know we all appreciate knowing that our posts has touched someone. Unfortunately, my computer does not work right on this site and sometimes won't load the "likes" I hit. There are many times I will try to "like" a post and can't. So just know that I like your posts even if I can't tell you that.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

committed4ever said:


> In no particular ordeer::
> 
> SA (you know you are a BAD MOMMA when only your initials are needed)
> AnnieAsh the most hilarious poster on this board. Her humor cracks me up
> ...


this just pi$$e$ me off!!


----------



## sammy3 (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like I am in grade school waiting to be pick to play red rover, red rover....

-sammy


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

sammy3 said:


> I feel like I am in grade school waiting to be pick to play red rover red rover....
> 
> -sammy


aww me too Sammy! lol I always get like that with these threads.Don't be sad! I'm never mentioned!  *hugs*


----------



## kitty2013 (Dec 6, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> this just pi$$e$ me off!!


You are really funny:rofl:! 


sammy3 said:


> I feel like I am in grade school waiting to be pick to play red rover, red rover....
> 
> -sammy


Me too! 



ScarletBegonias said:


> aww me too Sammy! lol I always get like that with these threads.Don't be sad! I'm never mentioned!  *hugs*





JustHer said:


> Just because your name is not mentioned on this list, don't think you don't have value - you do, and please keep posting


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

You are really funny! 

Thanks some think so some think I'm an a$$hole!


its all good.


now back to being pi$$ed off


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

chillymorn said:


> You are really funny!
> 
> Thanks some think so some think I'm an a$$hole!
> 
> ...


Some of my favorite people are considered ass holes by others. Different strokes


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> You are really funny!
> 
> Thanks some think so some think I'm an a$$hole!
> 
> ...


I think your both! And it is all good


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

These come to mind first for one reason or another: ScarletBegonias, SimplyAmorous, JLD, Jellybeans, Anon Pink, Caribbean Man (and a lot more that I'm forgetting!) 

Regulars I miss: LadyFrogFlyAway, that_girl, Gaia, Almostrecovered, Elegirl, Lamaga.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

delirium said:


> These come to mind first for one reason or another: ScarletBegonias, SimplyAmorous, JLD, Jellybeans, Anon Pink, Caribbean Man (and a lot more that I'm forgetting!)
> 
> Regulars I miss: LadyFrogFlyAway, that_girl, Gaia, Almostrecovered, Elegirl, Lamaga.


Wow, thanks, delirium. I'm going to send you a friend request!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

delirium said:


> These come to mind first for one reason or another: ScarletBegonias, SimplyAmorous, JLD, Jellybeans, Anon Pink, Caribbean Man (and a lot more that I'm forgetting!)
> 
> Regulars I miss: LadyFrogFlyAway, that_girl, Gaia, Almostrecovered, Elegirl, Lamaga.


I need to frame this and cherish it!


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

There are some others I would have included but they haven't been around long enough. I didnt pick anybody who has not been a regular for at least a year.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> aww me too Sammy! lol I always get like that with these threads.*Don't be sad! I'm never mentioned!*  *hugs*


Me either  But you are certainly on my list 

SA, FW, SB, JB, C2W, CM, just to put a few letters down


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

samyeagar said:


> Me either  But you are certainly on my list
> 
> SA, FW, SB, JB, C2W, CM, just to put a few letters down


awww I suck.I totally forgot to put you on my list when you've been so incredibly helpful with insight on my various issues. 

See? Damn it.It's too hard to keep track of all the helpful folks!! LOL


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I need to frame this and cherish it!


:smthumbup::lol:

See?! You're the best! 

I am mostly a reader, I used to post much more often (a couple years ago) but now that I mostly use TAM on my phone I don't contribute much. Can't stand texting! 

JLD, I am SO glad you joined TAM. I always enjoy reading your posts! 

There's about 100 people I think I've missed. I love the TAM community, you're all amazing.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

I forgot one other person too:

I Notice the Details - always encourages especially the ladies. Even if he is a bit kinky. LOL!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

My faves are the old school crew. We're like family. You know who you are. 

Unsure, ViBride, ScarletB, SouthernWife, 3x, AngelPixie, Uncle Drerio, Wysh, Thunderstruck, CaribMan, AnotherP, Enjoli, CoffeeAmore, Dedicated, Maricha, Pbear, Pidge, JoeKidd, LordMayhem, Morituri, Heartsbeating, Arbitrator, DvlsAdv, INoticeTheDetails, SamYeager, FrenchFries (ha), SimplyAmorous, Findingmyway, Catherine602, CharlieParker, Turnera, Delirium, Uptown, Nsweet, Unique, That_Girl, and RandomDude.

I am sure I missed a lot of you, too. These are the ones who make me think of TAM. 

AR is still around... just not here. 

I miss Entropy a lot.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

delirium said:


> There's about 100 people I think I've missed. I love the TAM community, you're all amazing.


Indeed.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh oh oh Conrad and Machiavelli. Eventhough sometimes I want to strangle them. In a loving way, of course.  They remind me of TAM. Hahahaha.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

All these names....this entire place can be one of soft learning, 2x4 learning, or just plain fun and everyone contributes!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

2x4 learning. Love it!


----------



## Thunder7 (Jan 2, 2013)

kitty2013 said:


> I have a long list, but I will only list some members:
> Allen_A (He spent a great amount of time to help me. I really appreciated it)
> Anon Pink (I can tell Anon Pink is a very kind and open minded person)
> ThePhoenix
> ...



"You like me! You really like me!" (channeling my inner Sally Field) Thank you, Kitty.

I have to go with the wish posse: LanieB, Southern Wife, mablenc, sandc, AnnieAsh, broken vows, doubletrouble, minimalme, wysh, I Notice the Details, over20. I apologize if I missed anyone. You should come join us, Kitty.


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> My faves are the old school crew. We're like family. You know who you are.
> 
> Unsure, ViBride, ScarletB, SouthernWife, 3x, AngelPixie, Uncle Drerio, Wysh, Thunderstruck, CaribMan, AnotherP, Enjoli, CoffeeAmore, Dedicated, Maricha, Pbear, Pidge, JoeKidd, LordMayhem, Morituri, Heartsbeating, Arbitrator, DvlsAdv, INoticeTheDetails, SamYeager, FrenchFries (ha), SimplyAmorous, Findingmyway, Catherine602, CharlieParker, Turnera, Delirium, Uptown, Nsweet, Unique, That_Girl, and RandomDude.
> 
> ...


Aww, yeah! I somehow made it on the list!

Feelin' cool :smthumbup:


----------



## lonelyhusband321 (Feb 18, 2014)

Too many to list!

In general, ALL of the TAM members have been helping me through a REALLY difficult situation.

You ALL rock!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

These type questions can feed us feeling we're not noticed or do we make a difference -with our postings...don't want to do that... but yet I want to answer....

Some TAMers stick out to us... for whatever reason... 1 person here helped me see something I was missing with my husband -he challenged me in a thread yrs ago.....called me out...I needed it..never forget him... *Sawney Beane*...long gone....*Big Bad Wolf*-- he ticked me off at first...but it was GOOD for me.. made me think deeper/ helped me learn & grow.. we need that sometimes...

*Mem11363*...early on I noticed his posts..he jumped on me one day...I was one of those wives who starved her husbands & here I am complaining now...I had to counter that to some degree...if only he was a Mentor for us in our early marriage! I was a foolish woman.... I enjoy how he lays out his posts, kinda like an outline.... *SlowlyGettingWiser* is good for this too. 

Some I just feel ... had we known them in real life, we'd be friends....we'd just "get" each other.... *Jld* (so humble, so transparent, very giving).... feel that way about *SandC* & *Caramel* too. 

*Stonewall*....a special place for me...I noticed early on... everything he says IS my husband..and to learn....he was doing double takes with my posts I sounded so much like his wife, he was thinking she was posting! How funny is that! so yeah... seeing his posts makes me feel like "home" here somehow... 

*Romantic Guy*... cause he is the most Romantic on TAM.. and I can relate to that ...

*Caribbean Man*...He doesn't even live in the states...we have vastly different lifestyles (he is a successful business man, travels a lot, no kids)...we're homebodies, load a kids.. on the lower income side... but almost everything he speaks...I resonate with!! ...it's a little crazy!! 

*Charlie Parker* (great guy, kind to all).... *Drerio* (so helpful humble spirit, so smart ! everyone loves Drerio!)... *SandC* (he's taken some flack here but I "get" him- love his openness)... *Larry Gray* (he's a country man, a little old fashioned, we relate)...*Southbound* too... *HeartsBeating* (always so level headed, kind to all)...* I Notice the Details *(loved his opening post here, caused a stir with the panties)... *Southern Wife*...*Hambone* (our marriages sound very similar)...*GTdad*, *TBT*, *Oldgirl.*......are some who always made me feel welcome in the Social section... 

Some that I'd be happy to see here again...*GreenPearl,* *I'mInLoveWithmyHubby* (it's been awhile),* Jaquen*, *RDJ,* *Mary35*, *FalconKing*, *BubblyGirl*, *Browncoat*, *Enchantment,* *the Wife*...*MarriedWifeInLove*...**Dean**...*JohnLordB3*... a lower Drive male who argued we need to care for our Higher drive spouses... he was unique...very impressed by him! 

There are some people I liked here who got permanently banned...not sure what that says ... *AFEH* (he was a little rough but so darn intelligent..I learned A LOT from him....*Trenton* (she left with a bomb but will never forget her...I saw her as very compassionate to the less fortunate)...*Costa200* was another..... 

*Random Dude*....a former Bad boy who changed his ways & cares so much for his daughter..gotta love that..

*Faithful Wife*..she is a feisty one, intelligent, well read on Marriage & SEX !.....and she doesn't take offense to counter views...when I had my feathers ruffled to the Beta being put down on her Alpha thread...she listened..

I have virtually nothing in common with* Dvsladv8* -yet he is a masterful debater.. and I respect his skills. Every once in a while we'll agree on something, and that's cool !

*Plan9 from OS* (always enjoy his posts!)... ...*Cosmos*...*Arbitrator* (another one with a kind heart- sounds like a great guy)....*Thundarr* (noticed how he could see both sides to an issue...loved that)....*Affaircare* (so helpful , a Relationship coach!)...... *JustHer*.....*Meson* (appreciated his back & forths ...our "Soul Mates" discussion ...this helped me understand more clearly why people take offense to the term, and rightly so..

*Avon Pink*...I have found her posts so deeply insightful in the sex section.. she's on it!...*ThreetimesaLady*...very inspirational as we grow older, sex never dies...

A special thanks to *JDD.*.. this TAMer saw a post of our Electrical issues in the Social section, He offered his knowledge to help us...sent me you tube videos to demonstrate....blew me away...what a genuine NICE PERSON some are here! ...took the time to explain some computer software I was frustrated over...

*Machavelli* ..this man knows his religious history.. he is Up on many things even if I may disagree how he puts them forth...

Some others I so enjoy reading...*ConanHub*, *Reforred Hubby*...*RoseAglow*...*Convection*... *Dad&Hubby*... *committed4ever*...*Created2write*...*Rclawson* ..*Waivera*.......*Deejo* ..*LON.*...*Pandakiss*...*Minebeloved*...*silentghost*...... *Samyeagar* (another one similar to my husband on a variety of levels...& I guess I sound like I have a personality -unfiltered as it is -much like his STBW... fascinating!)...

*Pit of My stomach*.. Only seen a few of his posts.. but so articulate, greatly stands out, I'd vote one of his posts the best I read on TAM.. .. another poster -love this name >> *OptimisticPessimist* 

*Enjoilwoman*, *AngiePixie,* *KathyBatesel*.. ...very articulate & very helpful to the hurting....

For all who mentioned me ...not minding my "long windedness" -







...it gave me a ...I appreciate you all... we can't name 'em all...there is just too darn many !... 



> *Members: 66,548, Active Members: 5,684*


If you enjoy TAM and sharing ..basically >>







....we all have something in common.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

kitty2013 said:


> Who are your most favorite TAM members? :smthumbup:
> When you think about TAM, which member comes up to your mind first?


I don't really want to highlight any particular persons as I'm bound to forget someone which will make me feel bad. However I do agree with everyone who has posted on here.

There are some wonderful thinkers on here and even if I don't agree with your viewpoint I appreciate your ideas.

I'm always amazed at how many stunningly beautiful women and amazingly handsome men there are on TAM, but what shines through for me and is, I think, far more important is the inner beauty that most of you seem to have.

A big thumbs up from me to all of you!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I'm always amazed at how many stunningly beautiful women and amazingly handsome men there are on TAM!


There is a LOT of sexy on TAM. :rofl: 

Oh and some of my favorite things to watch are the fights that happen between some members, the debates. There are two particular TAMers who disagree on EVERYTHING and get totally heated in their conversations w/ eachother. If they were single I'd totally tell them to get a room. The sexual tension would be intense. HAHAHAHA. They are more alike than they think, especially w/ their stubbornness.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> There is a LOT of sexy on TAM. :rofl:
> 
> Oh and some of my favorite things to watch are the fights that happen between some members, the debates. There are two particular TAMers who disagree on EVERYTHING and get totally heated in their conversations w/ eachother. If they were single I'd totally tell them to get a room. The sexual tension would be intense. HAHAHAHA. They are more alike than they think, especially w/ their stubbornness.


^ Word.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Jellybeans said:


> *Oh and some of my favorite things to watch are the fights that happen between some members, the debates. *


 I enjoy this too..:smthumbup:... ....I find it wholly entertaining to read the "heat" filled back & forths..... sit back and get some pop corn....too bad it often ends with a banning though.



> *There are two particular TAMers who disagree on EVERYTHING and get totally heated in their conversations w/ eachother. If they were single I'd totally tell them to get a room. The sexual tension would be intense. HAHAHAHA. They are more alike than they think, especially w/ their stubbornness*.


Awe where is the thread..my curiosity is spiked now!!..


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Awe where is the thread..my curiosity is spiked now!!..


It's not just one thread. They hash it out in many threads which is why it's so funny. Sometimes a debate hasn't even sparked and one of them will bring up what "So and So said in that one thread"... and then it restarts. It's really funny. If they were single I would totally set them up on a date.

:rofl:


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

now everybody is searching back threads for the two that should be but never will be!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

In no particular order:-

Entropy (miss his posts)
Caribbean
AlteDame
SimplyAmorous
FaithfulWife
ElleGirl
AnonPink
MattMatt
WyshIKnew
Mavash (miss her posts)
SlowlyGettingWiser
TRB
Created2Write
CoffeeAmore


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


>


And me.

I think....


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

Among the entire wonderful TAM population I would call out a few who have been of particular help to me in my own situation:

JohnAdams (an inspirational figure)
Mrs John Adams (ditto)
wazza (someone with whom I identify closely)
tears (the reason I stayed on TAM after first finding it)
weightlifter
sammy3 
**********
EI

With a number of exceptions that could be counted on one hand, everyone else here has offered me something, even if it is only a smile. Thank you all.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, I got a couple of mentions, I'm stoked!  There are so many amazing and helpful folks here, you cant name everyone who touches you here in some way! For me, all the folks in the singles thread in LAD mean the world to me now, I feel like family! Some posters I feel compelled to mention:

Jellybeans
Vi Bride
EnjoliWoman
Hope1964
PBear
SlowlyGettingWiser
Turnera
smallsteps
Anchor
weightlifter
CaribbeanMan

These folks always give spot on advice. Mavash was one of my all time favorite members, miss the heck out of her!


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

My favorite poster is Amplexor (do you think that I will be the first person to get a like out of him?).

Other notables:

Caribbean Man
WyshIKnew
CharlieParker
EnjoliWoman
SimplyAmorous
EleGirl
TallAverageGuy
MEM11363
Lon
Drerio
SandC
SlowlyGettingWiser
Shy_Guy
Deejo
FrenchFry
Entropy3000 (wish he hadn't left after that silly gyno thread)


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

The posters I notice the most...

John117, I want to ignore him, but he gives me incentive to keep working at my LD problem so my husband won't become cold and contemptuous.

PhtLump, Conrad, Chillymorn, because their anger scares me and I want to be less afraid of men in general

Dvlsadv, because he loves a debate so much

SimplyAmorous, Committed4ever, MrsJohnAdams, FrenchFry, Jellybeans,JLD, You all seem so very kind and helpful

Faithfulwife because she is so open about her life, she inspires me


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

SimplyAmorous said:


> These type questions can feed us feeling we're not noticed or do we make a difference -with our postings...don't want to do that... but yet I want to answer....
> 
> Some TAMers stick out to us... for whatever reason... 1 person here helped me see something I was missing with my husband -he challenged me in a thread yrs ago.....called me out...I needed it..never forget him... *Sawney Beane*...long gone....*Big Bad Wolf*-- he ticked me off at first...but it was GOOD for me.. made me think deeper/ helped me learn & grow.. we need that sometimes...
> 
> ...


SA if TAM had a homecoming queen you would be it! 

You are always so positive and kind. :angel3:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*To those who so righteously kicked my a$$ during my D, I simply owe you all the world:*

*Bandito, first and foremost as my personal Drill Instructor.
Conrad, for being second in command
Happyman, who applies so much common sense to things and never allows you to get down on yourself
GTMan for his wit, logic, and legal accumen ~ and my occasional lunch partner right here in Aggieland
SimplyAmorous for her ladies perspective on things
Sandc, for his common sense approach to things
Jellybeans, for prodding me on to get back into the business of life.*

*Hambone, Conrad, Tony, Jaquen and Unbelievable for our profound political bantering knowing that while we may often disagree on public policy, we do it in such a respectable manner that if all of us were up there representing you up on Capitol Hill, we could actually constructively debate, compromise, and get things done to the degree that we could then embrace, hug each other and then knock some cold ones back and greatly look forward to doing it all over again the next day! To hell with Reid or Boehner!

Wysh, Drerio, Joe and Pidge and Malaise,for their light-hearted bantering and family sharing, making me feel that I'm actually a part of it.
CharlieParker , ShyGuy and Details for their profound and eyebrow raising humor that always brings a morning smile to this old fart's face!
*
*And to the balance of you all who have brought tears to my eyes either through your heartfelt stories, or through your hilarious antidotes of life experiences!

Brothers and Sisters of TAM, I simply love you all!*


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Giro flee said:


> John117, I want to ignore him, but he gives me incentive to keep working at my LD problem so my husband won't become cold and contemptuous.



Do what you must not because you're afraid of the negative consequences but because you want to reap the reward of the positive consequences...


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

meson said:


> Entropy3000 & Sigma1299 whose posts helped me the most.
> 
> SimplyAmorous for writing about her marriage as an example to strive for.
> 
> ...


Just doing a drive by. Have not been to TAM in some time. It means a lot to me that my ramblings may have helped someone out. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I have a bunch
> 
> In no particular order,some are long gone and some are still around
> LARedhead
> ...


That is quite a list dear lady. I am very glad you included me.  I am laughing at myself right now as I do all too often ... these days especially. 

There are a good number of folks who have helped me out on TAM and I have gone on about that in threads before. I wil never forget them and I am eternally grateful. I have put much of those issues behind me ... I hope. That is why I have not been on. 

But I realize now that you are one of those folks who helped me move on. Not by your direct advice to me per se but by your wonderful spirit. It resonates with me. I miss it. Thank you for touching my life. I hope you see this.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> My faves are the old school crew. We're like family. You know who you are.
> 
> Unsure, ViBride, ScarletB, SouthernWife, 3x, AngelPixie, Uncle Drerio, Wysh, Thunderstruck, CaribMan, AnotherP, Enjoli, CoffeeAmore, Dedicated, Maricha, Pbear, Pidge, JoeKidd, LordMayhem, Morituri, Heartsbeating, Arbitrator, DvlsAdv, INoticeTheDetails, SamYeager, FrenchFries (ha), SimplyAmorous, Findingmyway, Catherine602, CharlieParker, Turnera, Delirium, Uptown, Nsweet, Unique, That_Girl, and RandomDude.
> 
> ...


(((HUGS))) You are just awesome.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Cosmos said:


> In no particular order:-
> 
> Entropy (miss his posts)
> Caribbean
> ...


Much thanks. I honestly cannot find the words. You are like a candle in the darkness.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

skype said:


> My favorite poster is Amplexor (do you think that I will be the first person to get a like out of him?).
> 
> Other notables:
> 
> ...


LOL. My first reaction was, what are they talking about? But I remember now. It was time for me to go when I left. I went through phases on TAM. Just like everyone else I have my flaws. I try to minimize them, but they are part of who I am. At some point one becomes a rebel without a cause ... or is it a clue? Idunno. 

You have to respect yourself. You have to feel that the one you love deserves the very best. You. Your love is a gift to them. You have to feel worthy of their gift of love back to you so you can accept it. They deserve someone great. So be great. I am not religious but I believe in a spiritual stardust kinda of a way that people are put into our keeping. Cherish them. That goes beyond marriage but for sure applies to marriage. If you truly have mutual respect in your relationship. If there is a reasonable balance ... please consider your partners feelings in whatever you do. Life is too short to not be in love. Let it take your breath away.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Nice to see you Entropy! Your ears must've been burning


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Cosmos said:


> Nice to see you Entropy! Your ears must've been burning


This. You should have been on my list too,


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> There is a LOT of sexy on TAM. :rofl:
> 
> There are two particular TAMers who disagree on EVERYTHING and get totally heated in their conversations w/ eachother. If they were single I'd totally tell them to get a room. *The sexual tension would be intense. HAHAHAHA. They are more alike than they think, especially w/ their stubbornness.*


Naughty , naughty, naughty :nono: Jellybeans!










But I know exactly who you're referring to!:rofl:


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> You have to respect yourself. You have to feel that the one you love deserves the very best. You. Your love is a gift to them. You have to feel worthy of their gift of love back to you so you can accept it. They deserve someone great. So be great. I am not religious but I believe in a spiritual stardust kinda of a way that people are put into our keeping. Cherish them. That goes beyond marriage but for sure applies to marriage. * If you truly have mutual respect in your relationship. If there is a reasonable balance ... please consider your partners feelings in whatever you do.* Life is too short to not be in love. Let it take your breath away.


:iagree:


I like it when people come here seeking help and actually get help for their problems. I like it when one can say that this place has affected their lives or marriage,
Positively.
I like growth and progress.
I don't like cliques , so I try to mix with everybody.
I love people.

Those who have grown from being here and use their experiences to help others, are like the dynamos that keeps this place going. 
I tend to feel sorry for those who always angry and pick fights with others over petty stuff because I know that their real enemy is within. They are angry at themselves.

I believe in understanding, empathy , kindness , honesty ,above all , self respect and respect for others.

I think there is an overwhelming abundance of honest , sincere , good people here , and I like that.

The moderators too, must be thanked. Their job is a tiring , thankless one that often put them in the line of fire.

I appreciate everyone's inputs , and also appreciate those who mentioned my name on this thread. You guys are too nice!.

[except Jellybeans she's naughty, but in a nice way!] 

They are so many posters, way too much to mention all are extremely valuable to this place.

However I'll just mention two, whose posts I always read over and over , because it resonates within me.

MEM and Simply Amorous.

Thanks to both of you for putting in the time and effort.

Oh , and I cannot forget Cosmos and Kathy Basel. They seem to have a passion for helping women in dysfunctional , abusive relationships.

_Hello Southern Wife and the entire bunch down in Social.._

Love all of ya'll.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

Where to begin.... So many excellent posters on this board.

My top favorites would have to be Deejo and SimplyAmorous. Agree with him or not, Deejo always comes across as confident, self-assured, and light in tone, and I find that admirable. SA's fiery passion is touching, 'cause I can tell she cares. Love you guys.

Others who I usually enjoy reading, in no particular order:

- MEM, Caribbean Man, Anon Pink, Cosmos, MissScarlett, Sandc, Happyman64, Coffee Amore, Mr. & Mrs. John Adams, EI, Affaircare, ConanHub, WyshIKnew, bandit.45, lordmayhem, Amplexor, Waiwera, Larry.Gray, F-102.

I am sure I overlooked some folks, so many apologies.

And though I know everyone has to pick a time to move on, those I miss reading:

- E3K (lots good to say)
- Morituri (inspirational and strong)
- EleGirl (very intuitive)
- Halien (awesome advisor for men)
- That_girl (I hope she got her feet under herself at last)
- LovesHerMan (though she will always be LoveSherman to me  )
- Shamwow (wishing that cat nothing but the best, legend that he is)

And a multitude of the exiled posters.

And I wish Fozzy would post more often. That guy just has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Entropy3000 said:


> LOL. My first reaction was, what are they talking about? But I remember now. It was time for me to go when I left. I went through phases on TAM. Just like everyone else I have my flaws. I try to minimize them, but they are part of who I am. At some point one becomes a rebel without a cause ... or is it a clue? Idunno.
> 
> You have to respect yourself. You have to feel that the one you love deserves the very best. You. Your love is a gift to them. You have to feel worthy of their gift of love back to you so you can accept it. They deserve someone great. So be great. I am not religious but I believe in a spiritual stardust kinda of a way that people are put into our keeping. Cherish them. That goes beyond marriage but for sure applies to marriage. If you truly have mutual respect in your relationship. If there is a reasonable balance ... please consider your partners feelings in whatever you do. Life is too short to not be in love. Let it take your breath away.


What a beautiful post, Entropy! Thanks for coming back, if only briefly.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Entropy3000 said:


> LOL. My first reaction was, what are they talking about? But I remember now. It was time for me to go when I left. I went through phases on TAM. Just like everyone else I have my flaws. I try to minimize them, but they are part of who I am. At some point one becomes a rebel without a cause ... or is it a clue? Idunno.
> 
> You have to respect yourself. You have to feel that the one you love deserves the very best. You. Your love is a gift to them. You have to feel worthy of their gift of love back to you so you can accept it. They deserve someone great. So be great. * I am not religious but I believe in a spiritual stardust kinda of a way that people are put into our keeping. Cherish them. That goes beyond marriage but for sure applies to marriage. If you truly have mutual respect in your relationship. If there is a reasonable balance ... please consider your partners feelings in whatever you do. Life is too short to not be in love. Let it take your breath away*.


 Love this....I think I owe *you* the greatest post I ever read on explaining "Alpha & Beta" differences and why a man needs that fine balance...(& really us women as well)..... that particular subject fired me up A lot when I landed here...

So YOU *Entropy3000* was another one I forgot to mention on my runaway list.. *Mr Blunt* (always in Green)... *Elegirl* and *Halien* too!! -seeing some of these names... brings it all back....

Copying & pasting that magnificent post of yours .. Sometimes I read things here, and they are so good, I save them.. this was one of those moments.... 



> *Originally Posted by Entropy3000*
> 
> Pure Alpha males are not leaders. Pure Beta men are not leaders. It takes a balance of the positive qualities to be a leader. There pure extremes will not occur in nature but it is a sliding scale.
> 
> ...












Nice to see you drop in!



> *Caribbean Man said*:* I like it when people come here seeking help and actually get help for their problems. I like it when one can say that this place has affected their lives or marriage,
> Positively.
> I like growth and progress.
> I don't like cliques , so I try to mix with everybody*.


 Here we go again ...I think So much LIKE CB!.... the reason I parked my fanny here at TAM & dug my heels in...as I was in search for a happening Marriage/Sex forum with an unbiased but open stage for a variety of views...the great majority I visited were too shallow (short pat answers, very little depth)... too jokey.. too biased ...too clique-y...couldn't use links (that irritated me)...

Speaking of Cliques...I am the type of person...in real life... if I see a newcomer, and it's obvious they feel left out, I would be the 1st to go strike up a conversation -to ease their transition...I don't like to see people left out...just always had a thing for the "underdog"... we all have "a place"....



> *I believe in understanding, empathy , kindness , honesty ,above all , self respect and respect for others*.


 Sometimes we get a little ruffled when we feel our way of thinking / believing is being "put down".... just a part of being human I suppose...

Then we want to rise up & defend...I've needed to separate just sharing .... from getting carried away...this doesn't mean others ways & avenues are not perfectly RIGHT and GOOD for them...even if it wouldn't be our chosen path... 

With 16 personality types...5 love languages...some ascribing to Faith to guide their steps/ others not... from the Moral Relativist to the Idealist to the Realist...from the Spender to the Saver... the more transparent/open souls to those who need more privacy with a mate...there can be Lots of conflict & misunderstandings ...not to mention Low Drive vs high Drive thrown in the mix... a variety of Lover styles, how we personally deal with these conflicts...from the Passive (seeking peace at all costs)..to the Venter...

It's amazing anyone gets along with so many differences...this is our challenge!


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by Entropy3000
> 
> Pure Alpha males are not leaders. Pure Beta men are not leaders. It takes a balance of the positive qualities to be a leader. There pure extremes will not occur in nature but it is a sliding scale.
> 
> ...



Thanks for requoting this, SA. Such truth and wisdom in Entropy's words. He's such an asset to this group, and I do hope he decides to post here again - even if occasionally.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sure I'll miss some people, but here are ones off the top of my head(in no particular order):

drerio
SimplyAmorous
Caribbean Man 
Anon Pink 
Cosmos 
Sandc 
Coffee Amore 
WyshIKnew 
Amplexor 
meson
CharlieParker
Maricha75
FrenchFry
hambone

I wish I came to TAM for better reasons, but I have gotten a lot of help and support that I am thankful for.


----------



## meson (May 19, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Just doing a drive by. Have not been to TAM in some time. It means a lot to me that my ramblings may have helped someone out. Thank you for posting this.


Your words are wisdom of experience not just ramblings! You translate your experience well and a lot of it applied to me. Glad you stopped by to post.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

E3K, even if others hadn't put you on their lists, I would have, for sure. I told you when I first started posting here that you remind me of my dad... just a few years younger. I still think that way. You, like my dad, have always given me good advice.

c4e, I may be a mother figure of sorts for you, but I can honestly say I am NOT old enough to be a grandma! LOL Give me at LEAST 5 more years!

Wow, I really didn't expect so many to name me. I didn't really think I had helped that many, tbh. I'm flattered! 

As for those who I would list... pretty much those who have been named by others, mostly from the "old gang", including sigma, beo and morrigan.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> c4e, I may be a mother figure of sorts for you, but I can honestly say I am NOT old enough to be a grandma! LOL Give me at LEAST 5 more years!
> QUOTE]
> 
> LOL, Maricha. Now that I think about it, the reason I gave you the * for "like mothers to me" is because I confused something Mavash actually said to me with you having said it. She once told me that she was probably old enough to be my mother.
> ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for mentioning me. It is touching.

Your check is in the mail...


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


>





WyshIknew said:


> And me.
> 
> I think....





Caribbean Man said:


> Naughty , naughty, naughty :nono: Jellybeans!
> 
> But I know exactly who you're referring to!:rofl:


Hahahahaha. I bet you guys DO know. Their sparring is palpable. They only *think* they hate eachother. :rofl:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Entropy3000 said:


> Life is too short to not be in love. Let it take your breath away.


This is really beautiful, *Entropy*. So nice to see you back. If only for a second. I hope all is well in your world. Truly.

Oh and *Cosmos*, I didn't forget about you. When I first started at TAM a LOT of your stories resonated with me because it was so much of what I was living/had been through. It was like you were my post-sister. It was hard for me to find people who could relate and you were one of them.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> I appreciate everyone's inputs , and also appreciate those who mentioned my name on this thread. You guys are too nice!.
> 
> [except Jellybeans she's naughty, but in a nice way!]


Hehe. Well I AM a candy confection in human form. So yeah, I am pretty sweet. Hehehehe.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

I recently joined last year.......here are my favs...who have always been impartial and very fair

Charlie Parker..so friendly and a great cook
Arbitrator
Broken Vows...a TAM sweetie
ConanHub....a true Alpha that reminds me of my DH
Cuddlebug
damagedgood1
Deejo-funny son of a gun
delirium-very wise for her age
heavywithahammer-very horny like me
hurting-still-very tender
Inoticethedetails-the most honorable man on TAM, very welcoming and truthful :toast:
JCD
Jld-sweetie
JohnLee
John117
Justsomeguywho-very wise,sweet
Lanie b
Larry.gray, very wise
Lillie-awesome new friend
LordMayham
Machiavelli-I get you, you rock
Marriedbuthappy, your a cutie with a wild side
Mineforever-awesome wife
Movingahead-a very, very wise man...a true role model for men on TAM..another fav of mine on TAM
Mr Blunt
Mr the Other
Mrs Ja
NewHubs-young and fun
nice777guy
ongitselaine
philat
pierrematone-patient,wise, compassionate
randomdude-alpha all the way
RSFWID-strong husband
rush-sweet,understanding
Samyeager-great husband and football rival
SA-homecomong queen of TAM
sandc-my sexual theological friend
sandfly-busted my cherry on TAM and we got banned :rofl:
Shoto1984- my rocker buddy, you get my music style
soccermomof3-feisty 
Thunder07
Treyvion-very calm and wise, you rock friend
Unique username-so cool
White Raven...hot convos...come on back to TAM
Wilderness-a very true, tough fighter and one of my favorite people on TAM......
Workingonme...a real cutie and sweet hubby
2ntnuf...you rock in the social music spot :smthumbup:


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

SimplyAmorous- she is the Micheal Jordan of TAM.
CM- his post are always interesting, brings a lot to the table.
Mablenc but have not seen her posts in awhile.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> That is quite a list dear lady. I am very glad you included me.  I am laughing at myself right now as I do all too often ... these days especially.
> 
> There are a good number of folks who have helped me out on TAM and I have gone on about that in threads before. I wil never forget them and I am eternally grateful. I have put much of those issues behind me ... I hope.  That is why I have not been on.
> 
> But I realize now that you are one of those folks who helped me move on. Not by your direct advice to me per se but by your wonderful spirit. It resonates with me. I miss it. Thank you for touching my life. I hope you see this.


 as usual you've managed to make me smile,tear up,and blush all in the same comment. You're the best! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Entropy3000 said:


> You have to respect yourself. You have to feel that the one you love deserves the very best. You. Your love is a gift to them. You have to feel worthy of their gift of love back to you so you can accept it. They deserve someone great. So be great. I am not religious but I believe in a spiritual stardust kinda of a way that people are put into our keeping. Cherish them. That goes beyond marriage but for sure applies to marriage. If you truly have mutual respect in your relationship. If there is a reasonable balance ... please consider your partners feelings in whatever you do. Life is too short to not be in love. Let it take your breath away.


This is an AMAZING post! I am going to try and copy part into my sig, hope thats ok!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

Great to hear from Entropy3000. I just want you to know how helpful and influential your postings have been for me back when my marriage was running off the tracks. Your views on emotional affairs and proper boundaries and self-respect have turned my life around for the better, to say the least. Thanks!


----------



## Cubby (Mar 28, 2012)

There's so many good folks here. Impossible to include them all, but my fairly short list:

Entropy3000- An expert on boundaries and that slippery slope that can occur with opposite sex friendships.

Machiavelli- So much knowledge in many areas. His posts on the science of attraction, along with the effect of brain chemicals have been incredibly helpful and interesting.

Caribbean Man- One of those guys I always find myself agreeing with. Good all-around knowledge.

bandit.45- Love his gruff no-nonsense approach. He'll give you a 2 x 4 to the head to knock some sense into you.

Alte dame- It seems like I "like" every one of her posts as I'm knodding in agreement with her always spot-on analysis.

weightlifter- A TAM treasure for his vast VAR knowledge and wayward-wife busting methods.

Shaggy- He's missed here. An all-around valuable guy who worked tirelessly to help out betrayed spouses.

Thor and tom67 are also a couple of guys who always seem to make good sense. And iheartlife, while she doesn't post anymore was always very insightful.

There's plenty more, maybe I'll list more later. Thanks to everyone here for helping me increase my knowledge and make my life and my family's better. The reason I post here is to help pass along knowledge I've learned from others.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

kitty2013 said:


> Who are your most favorite TAM members? :smthumbup:
> When you think about TAM, which member comes up to your mind first?


My have different types of favorites. Many are of the conventional type, in that I admire and like the points and advice they give. 

But also have favorites where I don't like them but they push me to think. I typically don't agree with them, but I respect their opinions and the honesty they have behind them. I learn from my interactions with them, even if I ultimately do not agree with them. 

I won't provide a list because there are many and I don't want to omit anyone, and others have covered those folks well. But one who fit both criteria above that I have not seen mentioned is Trenton. I miss sparing with her, reading her posts, and seeing her thoughts. We did not agree a lot, but I really respected her opinion. She was willing to admit when she changed her position and made it easy for me to do the same. I learned a lot from her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Tall Average Guy said:


> I won't provide a list because there are many and I don't want to omit anyone, and others have covered those folks well. * But one who fit both criteria above that I have not seen mentioned is Trenton. * I miss sparing with her, reading her posts, and seeing her thoughts. We did not agree a lot, but I really respected her opinion. She was willing to admit when she changed her position and made it easy for me to do the same. I learned a lot from her.


I mentioned Trenton, I loved her sheer Openness, noticed it right away and pmed her when she 1st landed her.. and her HONESTY -even when it made her look bad.. I found her posts very insightful. I didn't always agree either..but loved her spunk! She made us all THINK !!


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I mentioned Trenton, I loved her sheer Openness, noticed it right away and pmed her when she 1st landed her.. and her HONESTY -even when it made her look bad.. I found her posts very insightful. I didn't always agree either..but loved her spunk! She made us all THINK !!


Sorry I missed that mention. Trenton was one that kept me coming back, even though I was not quite sure why at the time.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

delirium said:


> Regulars I miss: LadyFrogFlyAway, that_girl, Gaia, Almostrecovered, Elegirl, Lamaga.



I really miss Lady Frog and Gaia.
They were lots of fun down in Social.

Falcon King also, he was a hilarious guy!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

AR - for his Innapropriate reign
Dolly - who ruled Social as queen and won't ever be surpassed
Davelli - for his clear-sighted erudition, explosive rants, breathtaking nerd knowledge
Odaat - for the drunk thread, Hulk, exquisitely crafted, razor-sharp posts 
Angelpixie for the lovely way she cuts through bullsh*t without offending anyone. Or at least anyone who doesn't deserve it.
Entropy, Drerio, Nsweet - for all things workout
Hope - for no nonsense wisdom
Red - for the TAMikhazee of glory and her warmth and wit
Scarlet - for sweetness and beauty
Stritle - TAMbomber. Nothing more needs to be said. Oh except for the photographs
Maricha - for integrity and staunchness
Wysh - for lots of things, but especially for describing himself to people when it was too cold to flash
FW, FrenchFry, AnonPink - for marshalling against the forces or stupidity with great tact and patience
CharlieP - for the dinner thread, among other things

There are others I know that I'm forgetting. Ooh, FalconKing! He was hilarious. Remember that photo series he did? Winning a race against small Japanese children.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I love so many people here...

But one I want to mention specifically is ntamph.

He came here in a state of anxiety and fear, of relationships, of his future, of his own desirability.

Now? He's a different man, with a great girlfriend, a whole new attitude, a HOPE for his future!


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Adding LarryGray, MEM and TallAverageGuy for their level-headed sense in threads that really need it.

And SomedayDig for his perspicacity and generosity of spirit.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

God yeah Stritle - there's a knicker dropper if ever I saw one
Lyris is my homegirl and BFF
Endless Grief - I miss her so! 
Angelpixie - my first ever TAM friend and still one of the loveliest people I know
MiM - for being hilarious
NSweet - for being mad yet sweet too
Jpr and Unsure - they know why

And everyone Lyris said as she might not be my BFF any more if I don't agree with her


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

bandit.45
SimplyAmrous
Entroypy
Shaggy
Machiavelli
Entropy
Caribbean Man
Faithful Wife
WorkingOnME


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Many great folks on TAM. So much to learn and some great laughs shoot up through what often seems a bottomless well of pain.

The people already often mentioned here resonate with me, too. 
Posters fall into different categories. Those who offer a lot of advice and are all over TAM and those who are concentrating primarily on their own struggle. Some are a blend.

GutPunch and his missus are great people. Surprized no one mentioned them. 

I am fond of Bullwinkle, mixed up though he may be. The laughs and encouragement he gave out amidst his tall tales. He can still help many by coming back in some way.

Mavash,
What genius but in a tormented way.

Moxy, one of TAM's best writers. A very fair and thorough thinker with a big heart.

RDMU was an exceptional poster. He was very clever, quickly assimilating the ideas and experience of TAM. He used his thread as a brainstorming device. After a certain point he better emotional control of his own extremely difficult situation than some of his thread followers. He actually stayed on and posted to give them closure. Very empathetic.

Some posters have written novels. ReGroup has me walking around New York City in my mind, going to a baseball game with Conrad and the gang.

Chuck is my buddy. He is really a poet when hits his stride.

There bits of writing that stand out. What was the name of the guy who wrote "You're sorry", that extremely dark and angry diatribe. That was amazing even if it was disturbing. 

Bagdon is a very good poster who offers hope to many, both men and women who want to save their marriage by rekindling love, respect and desire.

TAM is also a so many different socio-economic backgrounds BashfulBull, the truck driver whose meth addict wife cheated on him. He is a working class guy but very much a homegrown intellect.

The waywards who answer question after question, especially the women who take so much punishment and abuse, they are truly TAM heros. There was one just the other day, her name slips my mind, but she reconciled and has been on TAM a long time. She was accused of planning to cheat again by an angry new comer and she defended herself with dignity and offered him compassion. Perfect composure.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> I love so many people here...
> 
> But one I want to mention specifically is ntamph.
> 
> ...


Awwwwwww........shucks


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

I like carribeanman (typo?) He's a stand up dude, and drerio. And samyeagar or.. Hell, whats his name LOL They're all really admirable. I like mostly everyone though, yeah?


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

kipani said:


> I like carribeanman (typo?) He's a stand up dude, and drerio. And samyeagar or.. Hell, whats his name LOL They're all really admirable. I like mostly everyone though, yeah?



Thanks Kipani.

Ever since you came back on TAM , I've always wanted to ask you what happened to your husband [?] / the father of your boys?

I know he treated you badly.

You finally dump him?

If so, then good, happy that you're moving on!

BTW, Loved your website and blog!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> bandit.45
> SimplyAmrous
> Entroypy
> Shaggy
> ...


Thanks LG,

I hope everything worked out fine for you in your professional life?

Nice to see you back on TAM.

I can help but smile when I remember your lovely voice , accent and the fact that you can speak and understand a few languages proficiently .

I'm still amazed at your grasp of the English language.

Best wishes on your music and everything else!


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Thanks LG,
> 
> I hope everything worked out fine for you in your professional life?
> 
> ...


Aww, that is so kind of you! 
Amazes me how you still remember all that about me! 

Yeah things are looking good at the moment that's why I'm back on TAM. I missed this place and all of you. 

Thanx! <33


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

I must be in the a**hole crowd and thats fine, thats just where I want to be. So this is for all of you and this entire thread.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I normally avoid these threads but something about the clouds and this thread mixed.... so here goes.


*Moxy* Is poetic, elegant and warm with a fun/naughty side lurking beneath the surface. Your style of writing and expression is beautiful and some days I really wish I could give you a big hug (or go for a wine).

*SimplyAmorous *From the moment I joined, you were helpful in your responses. I value the perspectives and stories you share. You have offered thoughts that have stayed with me. Thank you for having a positive impact.

*Drerio* It has to be said that I highly respect the love that you have for your family and for the inclusion and thoughtfulness you extend to pretty much everyone here. You're good people.

*Turnera *Your intention to help others is obvious. Strong, open and consistent. I appreciate reading your posts and thank you for the help you have offered many, including me.

I have a feeling this is going to take me longer than originally anticipated. Bear with me.

*MEM* (can I admit that I have a soft spot for the way you quote?), *Conrad, Deejo, AFEH* (yes he was sometimes controversial but I dug what he brought to the table), *Caribbean Man, GTDad, Pbear, Entropy, WorkingOnMe, Dvls, Lon, Mistys dad, chillymorn, tacoma*... Likely don't require a shout out but I'm mentioning nonetheless. Reading your perspectives, often showing others support and sometimes with humor, particularly in the Clubhouse, has been something I've appreciated. 

*bbdad *and the workout peeps... love the life lessons that can come from strength training. When life gets you down, squat. Amen to that!

*Jellybeans* Is well armed with advise, fun, and a funky edge, what's not to dig? *Pandakiss* I've always appreciated reading your posts along with those of your husband. You have much to offer (and while wearing sassy shoes). *Enjoli, SlowlyGettingWiser* and *EleGirl*, your posts are warm-hearted, creative and filled with good intention. *COGypsy *(love your wit!), *Holland, Cosmos, Greenpearl *(I enjoy your outlook on life), *CoffeeAmore* (fitness!), *FaithfulWife *(sassy), *Anon Pink, SunnyT *and *waiwera* (grounded)- I adore what you bring, thank you. *ScarletBegonias* I read your thoughts and experiences with interest. *Pidge* and *BrokenVows*, I suspect that you both have more resilience in your little toe than I have in my entire body. I admire this, along with your openness. *Enchantment* Always displayed grace, empathy and wisdom. I highly respected this.

Tip of my hat to the mods! I think FrenchFry's avies alone deserve a mention. It's no wonder I usually avoid these threads, there are so many more people to include..... 

such as *OldGirl, RedRose, Unique, Malaise, 2ntnuf, TBT, oldrandwisr *for both music and the way you welcome others. *Wysh, shy_guy, sandc* as I always find myself reading your posts. My fave photo, hands-down, is Wysh with his toothbrush. *CharlieParker* I gotta respect those mad cooking and photography skills, plus I love the wedding photo of you and Mrs Parker. Speaking of cooking, *MzFlower, I'mInLoveWithMyHubby* and *2galsmom*, when I grow up, I want to be skilled in the kitchen just like you! Plus you're awesome human beings.

And last but certainly not least *LordHavok* for bringing rock n roll.

Let's face it, there's too many for the hot tub. And not to mention the folk that have managed to find the exit door. I keep trying to find it but end up back here. I dig the variety of perspectives regardless of whether I agree or not. If you're posting here, you are contributing. Thank you!


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> I must be in the a**hole crowd and thats fine, thats just where I want to be. So this is for all of you and this entire thread.


You just made it to the top of my list (not that you care)


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

*HeartsBeating* -what an enjoyable read...honing in on some special characteristic or gift of each mentioned .... And I know how much you hesitate to list names!...as you never want to leave anyone out ... Always a sweet heart...kind to all. ....I don't think I have ever seen you leave a ruffled post....unlike myself...I get my feathers all in a tizzy & throw bleeped out swear words -for some extra effect trying to get my point across...











Lordhavok said:


> *I must be in the a**hole crowd and thats fine, thats just where I want to be. So this is for all of you and this entire thread.*


Hey I got a GOOD laugh out of this..







... some A**holes are great...sometimes that's a "term of endearment" even!

I know we think alike on many things...I see it on the threads...you stand out to me!...in my head this makes you a pretty honorable guy!.... even with the glowing skull eyes & the Grim Reaper flip of the bird... I should have mentioned you Lordhavok !


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> I must be in the a**hole crowd and thats fine, thats just where I want to be. So this is for all of you and this entire thread.[/QUOTE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gJ3tqIukBKg
> 
> 
> You got these guy!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lordhavok said:


> I must be in the a**hole crowd and thats fine, thats just where I want to be.


 It's ok LH,you can sit next to me in the f**k off section...we have cookies and chocolate here


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

Lordhavok said:


> I must be in the a**hole crowd and thats fine, thats just where I want to be. So this is for all of you and this entire thread.



:rofl: Love it, it is exactly how I feel about it too!!!!! Why don't we start an a**hole thread, we can be at the top of the list. At least then we will make a list. :smthumbup: (not that I need to make any list)


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a lot of people to add just from the last few weeks. That's why these threads suck.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Lol picturing your pretty face all scrunched up "well this just sucks."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## delirium (Apr 23, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> Lol picturing your pretty face all scrunched up "well this just sucks."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> There bits of writing that stand out. What was the name of the guy who wrote "You're sorry", that extremely dark and angry diatribe. That was amazing even if it was disturbing.


I think that was *JustGrinding*'s thread. There sure was a lot of good, thoughful writing in that thread. Some lifetime quotes to be dug out of there for sure.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> I think that was *JustGrinding*'s thread. There sure was a lot of good, thoughful writing in that thread. Some lifetime quotes to be dug out of there for sure.


Pardon me Doubletrouble,

But everytime I see your avatar I experience a bit of dissonance.

That's because I like Van Gogh , and your avatar looks like a Van Gogh replica.
So I'm wondering if it's a replica of a genuine piece or something else?

If it's a replica of a real Van Gogh, what's the title?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Pardon me Doubletrouble,
> 
> But everytime I see your avatar I experience a bit of dissonance.
> 
> ...


I thought that was The Scream. I think it got stolen a few years back. Artist was Edward Monk or Munch something like that.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

WyshIknew said:


> I thought that was The Scream. I think it got stolen a few years back. Artist was Edward Monk or Munch something like that.


I have a print of it hanging on my bathroom wall. 

And I think the world of a bunch of you people and I'll leave it that. Except for a special shout out to my buddy, Arb.


----------



## Advocado (Feb 24, 2010)

Just want to applaud EVERYONE who spends time and effort to share their take and give thoughtful heartfelt advice. Many of those mentioned in the posts above are literally life and/or relationship savers. Hats off. :smthumbup:


Also the many who contributed to the "creepy" thread gave so much food for thought. There was ALOT of wisdom there (I'm NOT endorsing trolls though.)


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I thought that was The Scream. I think it got stolen a few years back. Artist was Edward Monk or Munch something like that.


Thanks Wysh.

I Googled it a saw it.

His style and brush strokes sure looks like Van Gogh's.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Thanks Wysh.
> 
> I Googled it a saw it.
> 
> His style and brush strokes sure looks like Van Gogh's.


Yes.

It's one of those paintings that you look at and 'get' immediately.

Despair literally oozes from the painting, yet a few paces away two people are blissfully unaware of the subjects feelings.

I actually find it a little disquieting.


----------



## TooNice (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm not sure I could name people, because it would leave too many out. This whole community has been so therapeutic for me to be able to come here and safely let out my crazy mixed up emotions. I am in awe of the people who have made it through, and the people who have fought through to start over. 

Thanks to ALL of you simply for being here.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> Pardon me Doubletrouble,
> 
> But everytime I see your avatar I experience a bit of dissonance.
> 
> ...


I thought it was The Scream, but frankly I don't know where it came from originally. I was on another thread thousands of miles away from TAM when I saw another person using it and I thought "that's how I feel" so I stole it. 

I had the saxophone avatar for a long time but since I gave it away to a nephew I'd never met, I no longer have a sax. Maybe I'll change it to something more current. 

I'm a big Monet fan, myself.


----------



## Mrs.Sav (Mar 13, 2014)

the more i am on TAM, the more i'm realizing that there are so many (more than i can ever name) on here who are wise, life experienced, insightful and are emotionally in tune with certain situations. I am hooked on tam because of this.


----------

